

This is the Codebrew team. We just launched our open source Scala IDE online - shmed
https://codebrew.io/

======
shmed
We made this platform so you could easily try and code simple scala algorithm
without having to install anything on your computer. Here's some cool features
you can try : - Autocomplete (ctrl-space) - Error markups - Insight on your
code (right part gives you info on each of your lines) - Save and share code
snippets - Search on the ScalaDoc for more info If you have any issue or any
question please feel free to ask! Thanks

------
weak
Well done! This is definitely something I will come back to repeatedly. It's
very complete, but at the same time not overbearing. The scaladoc feature is
awesome, I wish my IDE could do this so well. Can you give a run down of the
stack and how it all comes together?

------
pathikrit
This is beautiful. I also like coderpad.io - which does not have the REPL but
supports multiple languages and can be shared. Good job!

------
infinitebattery
Very neat! I wonder how long it took to make this?

~~~
masgui
the scala insight (the part on the right) JR took (~8 months part time)
[https://github.com/jedesah/scala-codesheet-
api](https://github.com/jedesah/scala-codesheet-api)

we built the architecture + frontend in (~4 month part time)

------
ocfx
But the scala syntax is so ugly

